# Even the...



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Even the football is boring tonight.

Has the world stopped :confused2: 

Everything seems very sleepy, news, forum etc....


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks like SCAF were not sleeping...interesting politics..looks like I may have more power than the new President will have...:ranger:


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Even the football is boring tonight.
> 
> Has the world stopped :confused2:
> 
> Everything seems very sleepy, news, forum etc....


Yes, but not tonight when England book their rightful place in the quarter finals!:tongue1:


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Even the football is boring ....


Explain "boring"...:confused2:


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Yes, but not tonight when England book their rightful place in the quarter finals!:tongue1:


 You referring to that funny game with the round ball you guys play? I think the Germans will be crowned


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> You referring to that funny game with the round ball you guys play? I think the Germans will be crowned



And which most of the "Rainbow Nation" prefers. Never boring going to a Pirates v. Chiefs game:tongue1:


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

CAIRODEMON said:


> And which most of the "Rainbow Nation" prefers. Never boring going to a Pirates v. Chiefs game:tongue1:


 Not mentioning Bafana Bafana? I would not mention them as well...The Egyptians love them, but admitted it was not a cool move to beat them directly on arrival in Cairo two years ago for the Africa cup. The management only had to pay for one nights accommodation. The tourismn minister did not appreciate that!


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> Not mentioning Bafana Bafana? I would not mention them as well...The Egyptians love them, but admitted it was not a cool move to beat them directly on arrival in Cairo two years ago for the Africa cup. The management only had to pay for one nights accommodation. The tourismn minister did not appreciate that!


"The Boys". Not going through a good phase at the moment, but that won't stop M Net talking up their chances. 

Anyway enough of this, let's move on to a real sport, do you think the Proteas have any chance against our 100% homegrown English talent, and will you ever be able to produce cricketers of Kevin Pietersen's calibre?


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

CAIRODEMON said:


> "The Boys". Not going through a good phase at the moment, but that won't stop M Net talking up their chances.
> 
> Anyway enough of this, let's move on to a real sport, do you think the Proteas have any chance against our 100% homegrown English talent, and will you ever be able to produce cricketers of Kevin Pietersen's calibre?


 HAHA, excellent - 100% homegrown - yes, I think we can grow more Kevin Pietersens. Dont get me wrong, I am not one of those calling him a traitor, I mean, he could not get a place in our provincial teams so he jumped to the tune "London Calling!"


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Even the football is boring tonight.
> 
> Has the world stopped :confused2:
> 
> Everything seems very sleepy, news, forum etc....


Well here's some breaking news for you ....THE SUN IS SHINING IN THE UK TODAY...and may well be doing the same again tomorrow..:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> You referring to that funny game with the round ball you guys play? I think the Germans will be crowned


Now don't you start 

just cus it's a game you don't understand doesnt make it funny

COME ON ENGERLAAAAND:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> Explain "boring"...:confused2:


GOALEngland (Wayne Rooney) 1-0 Ukraine


----------

